# Tips on Ghost Makeup



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all,

This year I acquired an authentic German Oktoberfest Dirndl, which I plan on wearing for Halloween. Rather than just be an "Oktoberfest Girl" though, I thought I'd scare up my costume a bit and go as the ghost of an Oktoberfest maiden.

I was thinking about doing my face and neck all in white with dark eyes and maybe spraying my hair (after braiding it) with some white/grey stuff to keep up the ghosty-ness. Does anyone have any tips on:

1. How to keep the white makeup from rubbing onto clothes and stay on your skin.
2. Makeup tips for ghosty faces. (i.e. brands, shading, etc..)
3. Pictures of your ghost makeup??

Any help is appreciated! Hope everyone's costumes are going great!
-Beth


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I searched for ghost makeup tutorials on Youtube....maybe one of these would be helpful:

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...akeup+tutorial&aq=0&oq=halloween+ghost+makeup


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks! I watched some ghost make-up tutorials and talked to a guy at the costume shop about makeup. I ended up getting some makeup and a barrier spray to make sure none of it rubs off. Should be sweet!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Powder and spray the makeup heavily. It still may come off, though, through friction with the costume. Scotch guarding it might also be a good idea.

An alternative is to use white pancake makeup, which goes on with a wet sponge then dries on your skin. It will still probably rub off, but there's much less chance of staining fabric than with cream or liquid makeups.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

The Ben Nye Death Wheel.

Ben Nye Neutral Setting Powder.

These are all you will need to get a fantastic look, good coverage, no-smearing makeup of professional grade. Avoid pancake and grease paint.

Get the good stuff.


----------

